# div probleme beim markieren von Text --> IE



## Brauni (29. April 2005)

Hallo

ich habe eine html datei erstellt mit folgendem inhalt:

<div class="textbox Stil2">
  <span class="ueberschrift">ÜBERSCHRIFT</span>  

  <p class="text">TEXT text text</p>
</div>

solche Boxen habe ich mehrere in meiner html Datei. Mein Problem ist, dass wenn ich im IE einen Textteil markieren will, dann markiert er mir alle div Boxen. Ich kann überhautpt nicht steuern, was er alles markiert wenn ich z.b. nur eine Zeile markieren will fürs ausdrucken.
Im Firefox gibt es solch ein Problem nicht.
Hat wer von euch eine Lösung bzw. Verbesserung?

greets
brauni


----------



## c2uk (29. April 2005)

Bei Deinem eigentlichen Problem kann ich Dir nicht weiterhelfen, allerdings was anderes:

Die ganzen <h1>, <h2>, ... <h6> sind eigentlich extra dafür da, um Überschriften zu kennzeichnen. Gerade wegen Barrierefreiheit und semantischem Layout sollten diese auch dafür eingesetzt werden.


----------



## XChrome (12. Mai 2005)

Hab das Phänomen auch grad bemerkt.. Grund ist in dem Falle (jedenfalls bei mir), dass sich Text innerhalb von absolut positionierten DIVs im IE nicht markieren lässt, wenn man einen xhtml-doctype verwendet. Funktioniert nur auf HTML 4.01 oder im Quirksmode. Liegts daran auch bei dir?


----------



## Floehse (22. Mai 2005)

Hallo,

ich habe das selbe Problem. Findet jemand eine Lösung dazu? Es ist schon ziemlich nervig, dass man keinen Text markieren kann. Immerhin haben ja schon einige User den IE und dann macht das kein gutes Bild. Andererseits haben große Seiten den Fehler auch nicht im Griff. (Beispiel: http://www.dwdl.de)

Trotzdem würde ich den Schönheitsfehler gern beheben. 

Gruß,
Flo


----------

